
Why I can't/won't point to Facebook blog posts - tambourine_man
http://scripting.com/2017/05/31.html#a110526
======
corobo
Do people actually even use them? Sorta feels like a non-issue.

Only Facebook blog posts I've ever come across are posts from Facebook itself,
usually Facebook Engineering.

